# What battery does the Precisionist use?



## Bulldozer

Specifically, the 98B142. I know it is Lithium, but anyone know the exact model?

Thanks!


----------



## gaijin

The best info I could find are the following pics (Found here: http://www.bestofwatch.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=22#p22):

For this model Precisionist (96B127):










Battery is a 90 mAh 3.0 Volt (http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/cr2016.pdf) CR2016:










Pic of the 8-Jewel movement:










I have no reason to suspect that ALL models of the Precisionist don't use the same battery.

HTH


----------



## Bulldozer

Wokay, that's a first!


----------



## Torrid

Holy plastic spacer Batman!


----------



## gaijin

Torrid said:


> Holy plastic spacer Batman!


What do you expect in a watch that retails for $225 (Bulova Mens Claremont Precisionist - Stainless Steel - Black Dial and Strap 96B127)?

I've opened up a lot of watches selling for a lot more that use plastic spacers.

HTH


----------



## Torrid

I know most use watches use plastic spacers. I just didn't know the movement was that small in this watch.


----------



## Bulldozer

Technological advancement, I presume, only goes towards reducing the sizes of the movements. At the same time, fashion only makes the watches grow bigger. So I guess there is no other way but to let plastic spacers rejoice.  And, thanks gaijin.


----------



## webvan

Err...always a good idea to put a link to where you find pictures, info, good thing I had watermarked them, eh...so here you go : Bulova Precisionist Movement Pictures and Info - P102, 8 jewels « BestofWatch

So has the battery in your precisionist run out already? They should be good for 3 years normally, but with many Precionists running at +60spy after a year, including mine, it's probably not a good idea to take what Bulova say at face value ;-)


----------



## gaijin

webvan said:


> Err...always a good idea to put a link to where you find pictures, info, good thing I had watermarked them, eh...so here you go : Bulova Precisionist Movement Pictures and Info - P102, 8 jewels « BestofWatch
> 
> So has the battery in your precisionist run out already? They should be good for 3 years normally, but with many Precionists running at +60spy after a year, including mine, it's probably not a good idea to take what Bulova say at face value ;-)


Thanks for the link. Proper credit and link added to my post above.

FYI: I found the images through a Google image search: Precisionist images - Google Search

Always glad to give full and proper photo credits ;-)


----------



## webvan

Np ;-)


----------



## Catalin

webvan said:


> ...
> So has the battery in your precisionist run out already? They should be good for 3 years normally, but with many Precionists running at +60spy after a year, including mine, it's probably not a good idea to take what Bulova say at face value ;-)


That raises two very interesting questions:

- why Bulova did not claim something more realistic - like 20 s/y ??? which I believe might be (barely) achievable with their calibers if you seriously pre-age the quartz and then you calibrate the watch so as to start at -20 s/y and then in 1-2 years to age to +20 s/y;

- what is even more interesting - isn't the fact that they are clinging to not so realistic numbers a certain sign that accuracy IS ACTUALLY STILL A MAJOR MARKETING POINT ???!!!


----------



## Hans Moleman

Catalin said:


> that accuracy IS ACTUALLY STILL A MAJOR MARKETING POINT ???!!!


  Too right! 
The positive thing about the Precisionist, and there is always something positive, is that people obviously bought for accuracy's sake. There's still hope.


----------



## Bulldozer

Hans Moleman said:


> Too right!
> The positive thing about the Precisionist, and there is always something positive, is that people obviously bought for accuracy's sake. There's still hope.


Actually, I believe a lot of people bought it for the sweeping seconds hand. :-d


----------



## gaijin

Stanley Lyndon said:


> Actually, I believe a lot of people bought it for the sweeping seconds hand. :-d


I just bought a 98B153 for BOTH the sweeping seconds hand and accuracy.

I'll let you know in a year how the accuracy thing works out ;-)


----------



## Mayhem10

My Precisionist has just run down after two years and three months, so not too bad. Thanks for the info re. what battery. I'll try one. Mine is the Champlain.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Interestingly enough, they put the precisionist' movement in the re issue of the space view watch, actually it is called the Accutron II alpha


----------



## WichitaViajero

*re issue

Photo credit to eBay


----------

